# EDL planned Demo 14th July



## Ranbay (Mar 13, 2012)

From the main EDL site.


> Dates for your diary
> 5th May Luton
> 16th June Dewsbury
> 21st July Bristol
> ...


 
I plan on making it over from Cardiff to counter this one, I'm not UAF i just would like to support the city against these cunts and it's only 30 mins drive.


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 15, 2012)

yeah i'll try and get up from devon too.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 17, 2012)

hopefully I'll be living in bristol by then so I'll be going along.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 17, 2012)

You'll be wasting your time. Nothing is going to happen


----------



## Serotonin (Mar 17, 2012)

I dunno, they might like to watch a load of pissed middle aged blokes fighting each other in some coach park somewhere while the cops look on.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 17, 2012)

Serotonin said:


> I dunno, they might like to watch a load of pissed middle aged blokes fighting each other in some coach park somewhere while the cops look on.


that would be quite entertaining.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 17, 2012)

Serotonin said:


> I dunno, they might like to watch a load of pissed middle aged blokes fighting each other in some coach park somewhere while the cops look on.


There's not going to be loads of anyone.

And if you want that stuff get yourself down the city ground.


----------



## Serotonin (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok well loads was an overstatement.


----------



## 3_D (Mar 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> And if you want that stuff get yourself down the city ground.


 
About 15 years ago.


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah, no-one goes to city games anymore.


----------



## xenon (Mar 23, 2012)

Meh


----------



## Ranbay (May 15, 2012)

http://www.bristol247.com/2012/05/15/mp-urges-edl-march-ban-on-bristols-day-of-pride-30327/


----------



## Ranbay (May 16, 2012)

> A right-wing extremist group has told Bristol24-7 it wants to change the date of its planned march in Bristol so that it does not coincide with the city’s Pride march.
> As reported yesterday, the English Defence League (EDL) is allegedly planning on holding a march in Bristol on Saturday, July 14 – the same day as the city’s annual Pride celebrations.
> Kerry McCarthy, MP for Bristol East, said “many LGBT people will feel intimated by the proposed march and people will inevitably stay away from what is suppose to be a family friendly event” – and called for the march to be banned.
> Meanwhile, Bristol’s Somali community has also raised fears about an impending confrontation, believing “a hate group [is] planning to target Bristol’s Muslim, specifically Somali, community in July”.
> ...


----------



## Ranbay (May 17, 2012)

Nope, they are keeing it as the 14th 

Can a mod change the title date please?


----------



## BlackArab (May 17, 2012)

They can't do it the following weekend as there's even bigger festival then. Can't see the Police allowing that with 000's of Bristolians getting pissed on a hot day and a lot of families/kids in the area.


----------



## Ranbay (May 23, 2012)

Danny Dyer,.. sorry i mean Alan Spence thinks Bristol is goan be propper Nawty


----------



## Serotonin (May 24, 2012)

Calorie gas bottles?


----------



## Dan U (May 24, 2012)

i've been invited several times to a DEFEND BRISTOL FROM THE EDL event on FB and i don't even live there

looks like the areas party promoters are on this now doing mass invites.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 15, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Nope, they are keeing it as the 14th
> 
> Can a mod change the title date please?


 Done


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 16, 2012)

Ta


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 16, 2012)

Serotonin said:


> Calorie gas bottles?


 
low calorie gas bottles for the vegan conscious anti fascsist


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 16, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Ta



Anti-fascist front with the councilors.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Termite Man (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 22, 2012)

EDL STORMS BRISTOL ANTI-FASCIST CITADEL






http://www.edlnews.co.uk/index.php/...stol-division-ed-dowden-strikes-fear-into-uaf


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

Where on earth is that? Whole of bristol from easton up and across is stickered and he does one on some hippy shop?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 22, 2012)

Could be the entrance to Hamilton House/Canteen


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

My first thought, but very different doors. Then again...


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

If it was then the story is walked into a pub and put a sticker on a door on the way out. _End taken._


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Geri (Jun 24, 2012)

I wonder how many people will turn up to that?


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 24, 2012)

Either side could grab 30 mins before the football


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 24, 2012)

I won't be because 

A) I can't be arsed to walk to easton
B) it will clash with the football


----------



## Geri (Jun 24, 2012)

My thoughts exactly.

You know the 24 goes from Bedminster to Easton though?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 24, 2012)

I might go.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 26, 2012)

Went to one tonight, great to see differing factions uniting for the job in hand. Will be out leafleting on Saturday afternoon if anyones up for it.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 26, 2012)

Cardiff UAF are putting on a free coach on the day if anyone needs transport over the bridge. Contact them direct.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 26, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Ta




Tommy: "This is the first time that tax payers have protested in 15, 20 years." 

Like yeah, those trade unionists you mention are on the dole really. Besides, even the unemployed pay VAT.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 28, 2012)

I know it's BS but I was drooling when I read the Post today.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 28, 2012)

BlackArab said:


> I know it's BS but I was drooling when I read the Post today.


 
what did it have to say? I refuse to buy it.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 6, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> what did it have to say? I refuse to buy it.


 
It claimed the EDL were planning to march through St Pauls! It caused an immediate reaction with the police instantly dispatched to put the message out that the story was false. The Post later retracted the story.


----------



## Rasklart (Jul 6, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> From the main EDL site.
> 
> 
> I plan on making it over from Cardiff to counter this one, I'm not UAF i just would like to support the city against these cunts and it's only 30 mins drive.


 
I love the "it's only 30 mins drive." I don't even know why. I just do.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 13, 2012)

Tomorrow the edl March in Bristol. Tomorrow is also Woody Guthrie 100th birthday. 

Who can come up with a good anti edl bristol chant based on... 

This land is your land, this land is my land...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 13, 2012)

http://netpol.org/2012/07/13/police-clamp-down-on-counter-demos-in-bristol/


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 14, 2012)

Good luck everyone who is going today (unles you're edl) I double booked myself and will be going to Swansea instead so can't make it.


----------



## Geri (Jul 14, 2012)

My spies tell me there has been some pushing and shoving at Temple Meads when the Birmingham EDL turned up.


----------



## harpo (Jul 14, 2012)

18 August Walthamstow

As a Walthamstonian, I'd enjoy the opportunity of inviting them to fuck right off.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 14, 2012)

A couple of banners from today's march:




If you can read this... by stringberd, on Flickr


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 15, 2012)

another pic

https://twitter.com/haseeb1986/status/224104014336360448/photo/1/large


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 15, 2012)

That image isn't from the EDL march....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 15, 2012)

"This weekend's public order policing operation was brought to you in association with Shires Equestrian Products..."


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 15, 2012)

So who did we see out there? Time for everyone to check their I-Spy guides...

A&S
Gloucestershire (particularly liked their shiny new Rural & Environmental Crime Initiative SUV)
Wiltshire (shoddiest vans of the lot)
Dorset
SWP
Gwent
West Mercia
Greater Manchester
SYP...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> So who did we see out there? Time for everyone to check their I-Spy guides...
> 
> A&S
> Gloucestershire (particularly liked their shiny new Rural & Environmental Crime Initiative SUV)
> ...


come on - there must be have been some fit from london


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 15, 2012)

Picture gallery from the _Post_:

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/pict...otests/pictures-16536026-detail/pictures.html


----------



## Serotonin (Jul 15, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> So who did we see out there? Time for everyone to check their I-Spy guides...
> 
> A&S
> Gloucestershire (particularly liked their shiny new Rural & Environmental Crime Initiative SUV)
> ...


 
Lecistershire


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 15, 2012)

> Arrest evidence - IMPORTANT
> On Saturday afternoon police made a few arrests on and arround Victoria Street, Bristol, during the Anti-EDL protest. I have footage of a young male, possible called "Elliot", who was arrested for "assaulting a police officer". I have just reviewed my footage and realise that I have the whole thing on tape - it clearly shows he assaulted nobody but was pinned to a lap post and was beaten by a policeman and then arrested.
> 
> If anyone knows who this is, please contact Bristol Arrestee Support and they will be able to get hold of me: bristolarresteesupport@riseup.net


http://bristol.indymedia.org/article/710349


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 15, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> So who did we see out there? Time for everyone to check their I-Spy guides...
> 
> A&S
> Gloucestershire (particularly liked their shiny new Rural & Environmental Crime Initiative SUV)
> ...


 
Northants, was told of City of London jockey club too


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks to malatesta for pointing out my FoI request on policing of the Bristol EDL shindig has been answered in full.

There were 24 forces involved:

Avon & Somerset Constabulary
British Transport Police
City of London Police
Derbyshire Police
Devon and Cornwall Police
Dorset Police
Dyfed Powys Police
Gloucestershire Constabulary
Greater Manchester Police
Gwent Police
Hampshire Constabulary
Leicestershire Police
Lincolnshire Police
North Wales Police
Northamptonshire Police
Nottinghamshire Police
South Wales Police
South Yorkshire Police
Staffordshire Police
Surrey Police
Sussex  Police
West Mercia Police
West Midlands Police
Wiltshire Police
 
Wot not Met?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 16, 2012)

Whilst I'm here, here's a couple of pics of the slapheided* 'Protestor Engagement Officer' floating around. Look! He's so cuddly, with his fashionable jeans and his liberal lecturer bag complete with woolen pom-pom!









Was he (i) actually a 'Protest Liaison'-style copper; (ii) a Clifford Stott-type academic contracted by the polis*; or (iii) an enterprising anti (or even *gasp* a sweatyhead behind enemy lines) with his own jacket?

* Mal-mode


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh, and here's one of the porta-walls (apparently all owned by A&S). Did anyone tally up how many there were? I saw three - this one blocking the Baldwin Street end of Queen Charlotte Street, the one capping Welsh Back by Bristol Bridge, and the one on the NW corner of Queen Square.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 16, 2012)

3? I saw at least 10. 5 down welsh back alone. More on the other side a - shakespeare side - and on the top.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> slapheided* '


Maybe you would upload a photo of your own head ?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 16, 2012)

Basically, noting some chap's receding hairline is, basically, FASCISM.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 16, 2012)

quasi militarisitic fascism.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 16, 2012)

Trim on top and clippered around the ears at A Cut Above? FLAUNTING FASCISM.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Basically, noting some chap's receding hairline is, basically, FASCISM.


It's ageist and irrelevant.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 16, 2012)

What's 'ageist' about it? Weirdo.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> What's 'ageist' about it? Weirdo.


OK "lookist"


----------

